
Hackers 'destroy' flight sim site - habs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8049780.stm
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Repeat after me:

    
    
      Offsite backups are essential
      Offsite backups are essential
      Offsite backups are essential
      Offsite backups are essential
      Offsite backups are essential
      Offsite backups are essential
      Offsite backups are essential
    

It's way _way_ too easy to be complacent. If two of our servers went down we'd
be deep, deep dark. This is a wake-up call for us - this afternoon we're
preparing our data and this weekend it's going for a holiday offsite.

------
badger7
Bindun', I'm afraid: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=609893>

------
joeycfan
This is the SECOND TIME a prominent site has been killed by dicks when there
was no backup.

What is the problem here?

